# Not sure how to mate queens by the numbers



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

So if I produce 30 queens in one batch, do I need 30 mating nucs to get them mated? I am just trying to understand how you can produce a high amount of queens with limited resources.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, for 30 queens per batch plan on 45 mating nucs. Success can vary during certain times of year.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

How big a mating nuc needs to be?


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

jcolon said:


> How big a mating nuc needs to be?


Oh no, now you have went and done it! 

Seriously though, it depends on what you want. Do you want 30 queens to sell? 30 queens, to re-queen established hives? Or are you starting nucs with the 30 queens. If you just want them to sell or requuen, the mating nuc can be a mini mating nuc, with a cup of bees. If you want to start a nuc, I would make the mating nucs two or three frames of bees and capped brood.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

and if say you want to start a new batch every week you'll need 30 x however many weeks it takes for the first round to get done depending on how long you leave the mated queens in the nuc. like say your schedule is 30 days 10 days for mating another 20 das to check laying pattern. you would need some thing like 120 nucs min. to produce 120 queen per month. does that sound rite?


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes it does. I just ordered a book. Want to give it a shot next year. Thanks


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Split that 30 into 10 queens each week. That way you spread your risks out over time. That will give you 10 queens each week... Well 5-10 as she goes


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

jcolon - Are you just looking at producing only 30 queens or 30 queens a batch. If you only want 30 queens, then you only need 30 mating nucs? If you are trying to go through a batch a week or 2 weeks you will need more like pine ridge or j.kuder said.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ian said:


> Split that 30 into 10 queens each week. That way you spread your risks out over time. That will give you 10 queens each week... Well 5-10 as she goes


This. 

Also spread your mating nucs out and away from your full sized hives and make sure you feed them.


----------

